# An iwatch will extend the range of the Weber igrill



## Jdh19 (Feb 2, 2020)

As igrill users know, using Bluetooth to communicate with the iPhone really limits its usefulness. For me that means leaving the phone in the kitchen located in the back of my home.  (As a late 19th century home in a city, it is anything but open concept.).  I received an iwatch for Christmas and today noticed that the watch has an igrill app.  Perfect.  The watch communicates with the phone via WiFi when a network is available. Problem solved. I can now see the temps anywhere in the house.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 2, 2020)

Never thought about using a smart device to extend the BT range on thermos. It's a big problem no matter which BT thermo you buy. Great solution!


----------

